# what are some of your best puns?



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 9, 2021)

pretty self explanatory. lets see just how bad this gets!


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 9, 2021)

*bumps*


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 9, 2021)

In case you aren't aware, NSFW topics aren't allowed on FAF. 
I know what you're probably aiming at, but I wouldn't risk it. X)


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 9, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> In case you aren't aware, NSFW topics aren't allowed on FAF.
> I know what you're probably aiming at, but I wouldn't risk it. X)


huh? i didnt know, if theres rules i didnt read them


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 9, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> huh? i didnt know, if theres rules i didnt read them


XD well now you know!


----------



## Baalf (Jun 10, 2021)

Person A: this song sounds like garbage.

Person B: I don't know. I kind of like how this song sounds.

Person A: I do too.

Person B: but you said that the song sounds like garbage.

Person A: yes.

Person B: Yet you like the song.

Person A: yes.

Person B: but because you called it garbage, you implied that you didn't like the song.

Person A: no.

Person B: Then why did you call it Garbage!?

Person A: ... it's the name of a band.

Person B: PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

( I was at work today, and then he played a song I hadn't heard before, but it sounded like something the band Garbage would do. I didn't catch enough of the lyrics to find out, though.)


----------



## Yastreb (Jun 11, 2021)

Two wind turbines are talking.

"What kind of music do you like?" asks one.

The other answers: "I'm a huge metal fan."


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 11, 2021)

What do you call a saw wearing glasses?
A "see-saw"!


----------



## Kumali (Jun 11, 2021)

I was at the airport and they said "Hey, you can't get on the plane with that dead raccoon." I said "Why not? It's carrion."


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 11, 2021)

oh boy, all this cheese is starting to bring out the american in me~


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Dec 7, 2021)

WHAT ARE WE?

PROTESTERS!

WHAT DO WE WANT?

LOW FLYING AEROPLANE NOISES!

WHEN DO WE WANT IT?

NEEEEEEYOOOOWWWW!


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 8, 2021)

A ribbiting thread for a change, that's toadally awesome!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 8, 2021)

@Hiridor


----------



## Hiridor (Dec 8, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> View attachment 123905
> 
> @Hiridor


Oh no... I've been punned. Tis a good pun though, it had me howling with laughter (that was bad and I know it).


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 8, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> Oh no... I've been punned. Tis a good pun though, it had me howling with laughter (that was bad and I know it).


I hear a Hiridor! OwO

Glad you enjoyed it! ^w^


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Dec 19, 2021)

I love me some good pun-ishment


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Dec 30, 2021)

A buddah walked up to a hotdog stand and said: "make me one with everything"


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Dec 31, 2021)

Oh boy a pun thread... I've got a good feline about this


----------



## Faustus (Jan 4, 2022)

Do you know why so many religious leaders come out of Italy?
It's-a the Pastor Source!


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 5, 2022)

I went to a zoo but there was only one animal.

A dog.

It was a Shih Tzu...

***

How does the pope buy things online?

He has a papal account.


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Jan 9, 2022)

Man, not a lot of activity here... 

a guess you could say this chat's hanging on by a thread


----------



## Ash Sukea (Jan 17, 2022)

I have a lasagna cat. 
As soon as you sit or lie down he jumps up and lays on ya.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Jan 18, 2022)

Not mine but an oldie from antiquity:

The difference between love and war?
In one you take someone out, then engage them. In the other you engage someone, then take them out.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

A Pastor, Priest, and Rabbit walk into a blood bank
the rabbit says "I think I'm a type-o"


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 18, 2022)

What is Robert Downey Jr's autistic brother called?

Melt Downey Jr.

(I'm am autistic and I just had an epic meltdown so I'm permitted to use that joke.)


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

Two Snipers are on the top of a roof and one turns to the other and asks 
"Whats your favorite type of music?" 
The other sniper turns and says "I like hard metal"


----------



## Ash Sukea (Jan 18, 2022)

My Spouse: My knee feels sore can you massage it.

Me: No I could never do that to you.

My Spouse: Huh?

Me: that’d be massage a knee(misogyny)!


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 19, 2022)

What did the doe say when her husband was late?
"OH DEER"


----------



## Yastreb (Jan 22, 2022)

Why are there no cats on Mars?

The Curiosity killed them all.


----------

